

11 Days in the Life of John Carmack - November 1997 - sutro
http://doom-ed.com/blog/1997/11

======
sutro
I used to read Carmack's .plan file updates as obsessively as I now read
Hacker News, so I was happy to discover that someone "blogified" them. I came
across this work log entry from November 1997, which is relevant to the
current HN thread about the discrepancy in productivity among different
developers. Although he is regarded by many as a genius possessing mythical
powers, I suspect that Carmack, a self-taught programmer, achieved his
legendary status not through any special genius but rather through an amazing
capacity for hard work.

